# Poster's Semi-Anonymous



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

Hello, my name is Nkuvu, and I am a postaholic.  I started with a post in March to "Do you use a trackball?"  I had something to share.  Then I saw other people talking about OS X, and started to wonder about it myself.  So I started asking questions.  And listening when other people asked questions.  Now I am up to 17.18 posts per day, and I have over 500 posts.  My posting happens at work, at home, even when I am not on the computer. 

I realize that posting is addictive, but I kept telling myself that I could stop at any time.  I mean, there's no physical addiction, so it should be easy, right?

My name is Nkuvu, and I need help....



p.s. It's Posters Semi-Anonymous since there isn't anonymous posting here...


----------



## putamare (Apr 15, 2002)

where's the coffee?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

Right on that table next to the donuts...


----------



## putamare (Apr 15, 2002)

1. We admitted we were powerless over MacOSX.com---that our posts had become unmanageable. 
2. Came to believe that a super-modern OS greater than 9 could restore us to sanity.
3. Made a decision to turn our code and our data over to the care of root as we understood It. 
4. Made a searching and fearless moral inventory of our directory structure. 
5. Admitted to root, to ourselves, and to another user the exact nature of our limitations. 
6. Were entirely ready to have root remove all labels, spring-loaded folders, collapsible windows, finder sounds, etc. 
7. Humbly asked It to remove our typos. 
8. Made a list of all users we had flamed, and became willing to make amends to them all. 
9. Made direct amends to such people wherever possible, except when to do so would feed the trolls. 
10. Continued to take personal inventory, and when we were using M$ software promptly admitted it. 
11. Sought through multitasking computation to improve our contact with root, as we understood It, logging on only for knowledge of Its will for us and the supercomputing power to carry that out. 
12. Having had a spiritual awakening as the result of these steps, we tried to carry this message to postaholics, and to practice these principles in all our affairs.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 15, 2002)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## googolplex (Apr 15, 2002)

Where's xoot?


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Where's xoot? *



Haven't I told you already? I'm not insane anymore!

I'm not a postaholic. I rate quality over quantity in most of my posts.

As I told everyone already, I don't post 30 posts a day anymore.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 15, 2002)

xoot has only posted about 60 posts since he stopped a few weeks ago...

much better than 30 per day!

good job xoot... we congratulate you...




as for me, i've been around since December... i have earned my 840+ posts...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 15, 2002)

I've been around since november and I lurked a lot at first then all of a sudden I started posting! Now I can't stop!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

That's okay, 'plex, we're here to help you...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 15, 2002)

stop making useless posts! This is the problem here.


----------



## edX (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi, my name is Ed

and while i have been a postaholic in the past, i am now a controlled poster. i have power over my posts. they do not have power over me. i can now choose not to post when i don't really need to. and yet i can still enjoy the good feelings that a moderate, social poster can.  I cannot say that my way will work for some. there are those who must make the decision to never post again or else forever have their lives ruled by their adiction. But for some like myself there is hope. I now know that i can stop after 4 or 5 posts a day if i want to. i can go a whole day without posting when i feel like it. I can wait to respond to another post when i am ready and not have to drop all my other responsibilities in order to feel accepted on the site.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

I am not posting to feel accepted.  And I am not posting one word posts.  I feel that in general my posts have been relatively on topic, and sometimes even a bit useful.

Often I will post when it seems that no one is paying enough attention to a particular thread.  If one person responds, frequently others will also.  And if I can respond even with requests for more clarification, I think things get going when they might not have.  Of course, that could just be an over inflated ego.  

In meatspace I am a far less outgoing individual, so it feels good to have things to say.  Especially to people who I do not feel will instantly turn on their flamethrowers if I say something that's, uh, less than accurate.


----------



## edX (Apr 16, 2002)

sounds like good posting habits to me. but what do i know? pretty much that same philosophy has driven me to this post count that is second in jokes only to Admiral 

btw nkuvu - i enjoy your posts and have long since accepted you. i enjoy your cyber company. of course i was mentally attracted to your icon the first time i saw it. we both have an appreciation of turtles. 

now go back and read your last post. not posting to be accepted and posting because you won't get flamed. isn't that sort of like contradicting yourself? isn't not being flamed like being accepted? 

It's ok. we all need to be accepted somewhere. this is as good a place as any to start


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

Technically they are not the same.  Posting to be accepted implies that the reason you are posting is for the social interaction alone.  I, however, post because I have something to say.  The fact that I am accepted is a welcome benefit, but not the motivating factor.

And you never did tell me what kind of turtle/tortoise you had...  I have a Geochelone Sulcata, if that isn't already abundantly clear (some people know their torts and recognize them on sight, and since _[shameless plug]I have posted pictures of my cute tortoise on my web page[/shameless plug]_, you may already know what kind of tortoise Nkuvu is).  Whew! Can you say _run-on sentence_?  Oh, good, I knew you could!   Anyway, Sulcatas are the third largest terrestrial tortoise in the world, with Galapagos and Aldabras the ones that are larger.  And when......

Argh.  Post.  Too.  Long.  Must.  Stop.  Bedtime.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 16, 2002)

I have become a misguided soul. I have found happiness here at the forums and fellowship with the other members. I have longed to attain the post count of those who have gone before me, and yet now. . .

Now I see that those who have blazed the trail have second thoughts as to their place in this world we call macosx.com. Have I become desensitized to the outside world? Have I begun to neglect my fellow beings because of my involvement in this place.

I say to you NO! I have learned how to better my fellow man(woman/whatever) through the philosophy and dictums of this hallowed place.

Do not leave me, oh frequent posters. Do not despair! You have brought light into a dark place. You are evangelists of the great OS and battle the evil of the dark Micro$haft. You have triumphed by lending a helping hand to those in need, and by drawing in those souls by their conversion to the light of the OS.

Do NOT leave us, oh great ones!


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 16, 2002)

Did I really just type that?

Maybe I need help?!?!?


----------



## dlookus (Apr 16, 2002)

I need a sponsor.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by putamare _
> *where's the coffee? *



I took it


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

I feel it is appropriate to get my 800th post in here.

I'm not a huge poster, but I am a steady poster. I post where I feel I can contribute something relevant (or sarcastic ).

800!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

ebolag4: Who said anything about leaving?  I'm just going to try not to post 18 messages per day....

Doh!  There I go again!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Theres nothing wrong with 18 messages a day, as long as they are thoughtful.

And speaking of posting at the wrong times, maybe I should get back to my computer class instead of posting here .

Although I can' do anything now because its busy capturing some video of my circuit from a dv camera.


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 16, 2002)

I can handle my posting, honest I can!  I don't need no stinkin' 12-step support group!
I can control myself.  I can limit myself to one post a day.  Unless there's something important that I can add.  Or something witty.  Or I see a thread that looks neglected. Or...
(GOTTA POST!  GOTTA POST *NOW!*)


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

Sure, you can stop anytime genghis.  

Just let us know when you think you might need help...


----------



## Jadey (Apr 16, 2002)

AdmiralAK is the postiest poster that ever posted!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm just really glad you didn't use the 'sm' word there.

Uh, you know, the naughty word.


What?  Never heard of it?  *sigh*












smurf


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *AdmiralAK is the postiest poster that ever posted!  *



That almost sounds like Homer J Simpson jadey


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

no it sounded exactly like jadey


----------



## ksv (Apr 17, 2002)

I would've posted more if we had a Mac overclocking/mod forum, or a general technical/electronics/radio forum instad of that stupid Apple II forum   
OK, that's an other discussion.

1,62 posts per day average here, I'm not quite the largest poster


----------



## edX (Apr 17, 2002)

perhaps not ksv, but you have longevity working for you and that counts for alot. and considering that you have had some good spurts of posting in the last few months, you must have spent a lot of your earlier time lurking.  

i, for one, am glad you decided to speak up. your comments are often very entertaining.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 17, 2002)

Speaking of longevity, how long have these forms been up? Like November 2000 or so, right? That's the earliest registered members I've ever seen.

As for posts, I've been on a few posting spree's the last few weeks, I skyrocketed past 300 starting this April


----------



## twyg (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi, my name is Twyg, and I've been a somewhat controlled poster. As of late I've started picking up the pace. I'm glad that I've found people like me. For so long I've been out there mostly by myself. To illustrate I was on the elevator today and a gentleman in a suit asked me why I would ever want to buy a mac. *sniffle* /me chokes up a little...

Anyway, I'm here now, and glad to be amongst good people. 

/me sips his coffee, makes a putrid face, spits it out (hiding the fact that he spit it out) and lights a cig. Just as he lights it he puts it out... 

God, now I know why I quit both of these things... yech...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

At least coffee and cigarettes are easy to quit... Especially for someone never addicted to them.  I was addicted to espresso for a while, but I got over that.

But Twyg -- do random people walk up to you and ask why you would want to buy a mac?  Is there something about you that makes people say this?    I'm picturing you walking around with one of those big signs, which normally say "The End of the World is Near".  But instead yours says "Ask me about my Macintosh"


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

OK, since people are picking up the pace here, I will pick up my pace too.

xoot, the insane poster, is back!


----------



## ksv (Apr 17, 2002)

OK, there we've got xoot's image 

Hehe, thanks Ed, I need people like you 

I think the boards were started September 2000 if I'm not wrong. But we talked a lot about that in an other thread in the Site News forum, so let's not repeat that. Go there and see 

Twyg obviously couldn't figure out if he was typing in the email reader, IRC client or web browser


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Twyg obviously couldn't figure out if he was typing in the email reader, IRC client or web browser  *



ICE - The new application for Mac OS X - Means: Irc Chimera Eudora

Too bad it's alpha.


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi, i'm xoot and I am also a postaholic. (Takes a sip of the coffee.) I can't stop posting because some other people are postaholics too.

This may be a unique problem.


----------



## sithious (Apr 17, 2002)

hi, my name is sithious and i tend to post when i feel i can contribute something interesting to a discussion or help someone with a problem.
why people should post just for the sake of achieving a high post count evades me. weird.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

Yes, Sithious, I can attest to that. You most always contribute positively to a disscussion and your posts are always relevant. Sithious is the model poster!


----------



## Valrus (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't know if this is exactly "something to contribute," but I just wanted to say that Sithious's avatar looks like Michael Stipe in a Jedi outfit.

Oops, there's a meeting going on.

Um, hi, my name is Valrus, and I post... sometimes... um. Only when I think I have something valuable or funny to say, though. And usually the latter. Um...

Whoa, what's that?!?!

*runs away*

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

Whoa that looks exactly like Michael Stipe. Sithious are you Michael Stipe in disguise? Didn't he get arrested for air rage a little while back. I heard he wasn't charged though...

end offtopicness


----------



## sithious (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally said by Valrus _
> *I don't know if this is exactly "something to contribute," but I just wanted to say that Sithious's avatar looks like Michael Stipe in a Jedi outfit. *



lol, valrus, actually it looks like ewan mcgregor in a jedi outfit ... it's obi-wan kenobi from episode II ...  




> _flattering statement by gplex _*Yes, Sithious, I can attest to that. You most always contribute positively to a disscussion and your posts are always relevant. Sithious is the model poster!*


lol, thanks, plexor! ...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 17, 2002)

I've heard the air rage story twice... by one account it was Peter Buck, the guitarist, and the other said it was Bill Berry, the ex-drummer. I'm too lazy to go out and try and find out the real truth, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't Stipe. Even though he _did_ threaten Homer with a broken bottle in that one Simpsons episode...

Ack. Someone shut us up with the off-topic posts. With all the xoot mayhem going on I feel like I'm transgressing.  Maybe we'd better take this over to Herve's...

-the valrus


----------



## twyg (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> * I'm picturing you walking around with one of those big signs, which normally say "The End of the World is Near".  But instead yours says "Ask me about my Macintosh"
> 
> *



 Good point! The key point in the story that I left out was I had an iMac on my shoulder which had just come back from repair...

However, that doesn't mean I don't wear my pro mac t-shirts at work either...

Macintosh for Productivity
Palm for Mobility
Linux for Development
Windows for Solitare

And... 

MacDaddy...


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

Ok, I will not be insane anymore (insert cheer here)!


----------

